

Show HN: Unsend, Edit or Delete sent emails - scollins
http://www.sentmail.co

======
therealidiot
I don't let my mail clients display remote content by default, and if I were
to receive an email where the actual body was just a remote image, I don't
think I'd show the image.

I don't understand the reasons for someone to use a service like this

------
colept
Not all email clients display images by default, and I could easily see this
being bypassed by caching the images.

------
borplk
Someone care to elaborate on technology? Obviously it must be sticking some
remote content in there somehow eh?

